# Cimarron Stock Trailers



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

I am looking to buy a goose neck 2 or 3 horse capable Cimarron Stock Trailer. Opinions on Cimarron appreciated and also how would you set the trailer up to haul say just one horse, or two or more? Would you tie them, leave them loose? I was thinking of maybe having Cimarron set up a simple divider in the trailer to separate the horse, something that could be removed easily. Also, would you pad the walls at all? What happens if someone pulls out in front of you and you slam on brakes, do horses go flying inside the trailer? What is best way to keep the horses safe in the trailer.
Thanks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

How long is the animal compartment going to be I think will determine if you need dividing gates or not...
Yes, I totally know what you refer to for a stock trailer.... I call them slam gates cause they can "slam" but there is a technical name.....
The longer that compartment is going to be the more divisions you need whether it is for horse or cattle to haul safer for the animals.
If you intend to haul cattle in this trailer, I would not pad inside at all as it will be destroyed...
Have you ever looked inside a cattle hauling trailer at the feces high on the walls and ceiling...how the heck don't know but was at the cattle wash one afternoon when in pulled a trailer. I peeked inside then ran as disgusting it was and smelly too...
The guys told me like this all the time as they power-washed it clean....yuck!

Someone pulls out in front of you..._you pray._
You pray your horse is still standing once you stop or if down can get up and is unhurt.
Honestly the safest way to trailer them is to have them in a confined area that fits their size, not to big and not to small.
Same as our cars are made the facts prove a contained body in adverse conditions of hard braking, crash the contained body has less damages than the loose, flailing body of unrestrained hence today seat belts are automatic adjusters and airbags now assist to protect the human body.
The research used from trailering accidents and incidents though is similar is my understanding in restrained is less injury but that doesn't mean no injury, but less....
The idea of a ping-ponging horse is a horrible image my mind imagines....

Tied or loose, is a personal preference as is how they travel. Everyone is entitled to their own feelings and practices.
My horses prefer to stand forward facing not slanted, some like slanted ride and some like backward.
Once you get a horse and start hauling...try it a few times and see what the horse does by its choice, not yours..
Mine stand like I said facing forward, near straight as a arrow.
Once I learned that of them...
I do tie their head as mine also have a divider between them normally although my trailer is "stock" its called a semi-stock, a combination of 2 straight stalls, slam gate and 2 loose in what would be a box stall appearance.
By me tieing the head they also know they stay put till someone comes to get them and back them off, _not_ turn around, mine back the length of the trailer and are cued to step down at trailer edge..
🐴...


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't help you with an opinion on Cimarron trailers. Never owned one. But as far as hauling horses, I rather haul my horses in a stock trailer than in a horse trailer. And I don't tie them. As far as another driver cutting in front of you and causing you to run into his rear, that'll be pretty difficult to do if you're paying attention and suicidal for the other driver.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I haul my horses in a 20 ft Eby aluminum stock trailer with a center divider gate. One horse will ride in the front. Two will ride one in the front and one in the back separated by the gate. Four horses will ride two in the front and two in the back, always untied. My horses share a large stall and pasture and all get along. The floor is diamond tred aluminum bedded with straw. When I bought the trailer the salesman recommended rubber mats only if the horses were shod. I've had a person pull out in front of me only once in years of driving where I had to stop quicker than I wanted. All the horses were fine. Had I been hauling a load of cattle I wouldn't have been able to stop. No padding in my trailer but it is designed without sharp edges. Careful defensive driving is the best way to keep your horses safe. No experience with the Cimmaron brand.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I carried horses in a 14' goose neck stock trailer for years. Sometimes as many as 3 or 4 but, usually 2. When putting 2 in the trailer I would tie one in the front, close the divider and then tie one in the back. Never had any trouble and the horses were always relaxed and calm. Even though I have an aluminum horse trailer , if I am going short distances I still use the stock trailer. Over nighters though I take the horse trailer with LQ.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

charrorider said:


> I can't help you with an opinion on Cimarron trailers. Never owned one. But as far as hauling horses, I rather haul my horses in a stock trailer than in a horse trailer. And I don't tie them. As far as another driver cutting in front of you and causing you to run into his rear, that'll be pretty difficult to do if you're paying attention and suicidal for the other driver.


Here in Hawaii you will be surprised what will pull out in front of you. Folks from Japan pick up a rental car and when pulling out, forget to look the correct way for on coming traffic. Japanese pedestrians walk out into the road without looking the correct way for oncoming traffic. Tourist will jam on their brakes just to look at the ocean. Once witnessed an 10 wheel dump truck lock its tires when pedestrians walked out in front of him without looking- he stopped 2 feet in front of them.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

RMH said:


> I haul my horses in a 20 ft Eby aluminum stock trailer with a center divider gate. One horse will ride in the front. Two will ride one in the front and one in the back separated by the gate. Four horses will ride two in the front and two in the back, always untied. My horses share a large stall and pasture and all get along. The floor is diamond tred aluminum bedded with straw. When I bought the trailer the salesman recommended rubber mats only if the horses were shod. I've had a person pull out in front of me only once in years of driving where I had to stop quicker than I wanted. All the horses were fine. Had I been hauling a load of cattle I wouldn't have been able to stop. No padding in my trailer but it is designed without sharp edges. Careful defensive driving is the best way to keep your horses safe. No experience with the Cimmaron brand.


I looked at the Eby's, Look nice, I probably will go with them.
Thanks


----------

